# Stranded in the Stubble??



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Well Friday was an interesting day!! Some buddies and I were hunting and after a good day in the field I drove my truck out to pick up the dekes. After picking up and making plans to head to the local cafe for lunch. I went to start my Tahoe. It started, but died. Try it again... no luck!! Fuel pump!!  Luckily, the other guys had driven too. We dropped their trailer on the edge of the field and proceeded to pull my truck and trailer 20 miles to the nearest service shop. Long story short..$500 and 24 hours later I was chasing geese again!! 
I put on thousands of miles each season and this is the first problem that has left me in the field, without my wheels turning! 
Lets hear some of your stranded vehicle stories so I feel a little better. :-?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Don't have any, I drive a Ford. :lol: Just kidding. Thats too bad about the fuel pump. It always sucks when something breaks on your vehicle.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

A couple of years ago at the Greenskins my 98 Chevy truck had the fuel pump go out in the parking lot of the hotel. So instead of a full spread we loaded a dozen bigfoots in the Tahoe and had a lousy hunt, $800.00. Next weekend the alternator went out and my buddy's Tahoe towed me back to Fargo. Traded the f***ing thing in this spring on an 04 Avalanche and have been a happy man since. I think I actually danced a jig when I saw them drive that pickup away on the trade-in.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Well I drive an '85 Silverado and this year hasn't been the year for me, since it is only 2wd I have been stuck, and another time I was comming back and my truck wouldn't go over 35mph because there was something wrong with the fuel filter, and another time something in the distributor went wrong and the truck just quite and wouldn't start back up  Its working great now.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I drive a Ford Bronco and don't have enough time to post all the problems right now but how about my e-brake release lever breaking last week so I had to drag a tire in 4x4 till it broke free in my school parking lot on. :eyeroll:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I hate to rub it in but my toyota tacoma just turned 100,000 miles not one problem and I've never done anything to it but change the oil. And it still gets 24-25 MPG. What a great product.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yeah Bob! My Tahoe turned 100,000 without any problems either!  Just wait.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I had a toyota back in college and never had a problem with it. The problem is you can't fit car seats into the back so you need a bigger vehicle. Of all the vehicles I have had Toyota was by far the best....


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I graduated in 94 and my gift was a 92 ford probe. That was my hunting vehicle for a few years and it went through h*ll. The 2nd weekend of the "refuge" season, I drove to audobon to hunt pheasants by myself (with our golden retriever). I didn't want to battle the crowds so I drove down a section line to an area that obviously hadn't been driven on for a while. Well, I get going and it starts misting heavily..........then raining. I think, know big deal so I continue to hunt for I had 2 birds already. About an hour later I get my 3rd rooster (had missed a few in between) and get back to my car. I take off down the section line which is about a mile long and the road is slimey..........and I slide off into the stubble. I am stuck with no chance for escape. I put away my gun and dog and walked to a farmer's place (3.5 miles as the crow flies) that is a friend of my dad's. Now, I don't know this guy personally at this time so I am a little nervous. I get to his house, and it is locked. He has a tractor with a hay bale in the bucket in his yard so I looked inside and there is a key. I started it up and did some quick figuring on how it worked and started down the road.

I got my car out rather easily and returned the tractor. When I got back, he was home. It was a very difficult story to tell, but he laughed and said "no problem." Now, I help him with hay bales atleast one day a year and he has me use that same tractor. Every time he says, "why don't you drive the tractor........since you know how to use it"


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Eric, thankfully the car seat thing will pass. :lol: :lol:

Dublkluc I hope your wrong I have talked to several people with Toyota
Tacomas with 300,000 plus on them with no problems whatsoever I hope I'm that lucky. Time will tell I guess. My ford truck was always having litttle problems and I sold it with 88,000 on it. And I baby my trucks most of mileage is highway driving at 70 MPH with the cruise on.

I've been thinking about getting one with 4 wheel drive so I might trade it in before I get that many miles, but I am sure happy with this truck.

Why is it 500.00 bucks for a fuel pump isn't that real expensive?? or is it one of those things where I'm living in the past :lol:


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

We had one extermely interesting hunt this year. Opening day of Early Canada season we pull out into the field we start to get ready. My buddy Collin left his headlights on in his 1997 Oldsmobile Bravada. They started to get dim we try to start the truck it didn't start. No problem right, we had jumper cables we hook it up to the Chevy truck at let it charge. This all began approximately 3:30 a.m. The battery wouldn't take a charge so we got this ingenious idea that we get the trailer back to where we planned of parking and than take the battery out of the truck and run it back to the Bravada. We do this and when we get aback to the bravad we couldn't get the battery cables off they were severely corroded. By now it was beinging to get light. We each grab a blind full of dekes and run like hell to get away from the bravada. We get about 300 yards away and set up our dekes. If you guys recall it was extermely foggy that morning. The first couple flocks came in nice but when the fog began to burn off they quit coming in. Imagine that 300 yards away there was a Bravada sitting in the middle of the wheat field. We ended up getting like 9 geese. The same day on the way home Reid (Goose) fell asleep at the wheel and about killed us.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

1992 or 1993 Eelpout Festival

Friday- 3' of snow melted to the ground in 50 degree weather. There was water all over the place. Saturday it dropped to 10 below and froze us in. Driving through 6"-10" of water smashing ice the whole way I tore out my front axle seals and seized the front axles. That is until I gunned it and stripped them completely. No 4x4, I was stuck and freezing in fast.

Long story short, I was dragged off of the ice by a kind gentleman in a monster truck with chains.

Thank god he came along.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Ice fishing Lake milacs on superbowl weekend the year the dam pack beat the pats, we were out that sat. night and it had to be -20. Well we didn't catch a fish between 8 of us, (4 in each house) played cards and drank beer all night which was fun but after only getting about an hour of sleep that night from all the snoring I was ready to get home. We were piled in a mini van and started driving the mile or 2 back to shore. The car in front of us was stopped and we couldn't understand why, so we went around it and proceeded to be getting deeper in water. -20 and water?? What the f--- we thought. Finally we started pushing so much water we were stuck. looking around we noticed a lot of other vehicles stuck out there also. The ice cracked and from all the weight of the snow it sagged the ice and the water came up through. There was a military vehicle out towing everyone off for a small fee, the more $ the faster the service. At least 2 hours went by and we finally got towed but the guy driving our rig had to get out in knee deep water and hook up the tow chain, he almost suffered frost bite. We get to shore and a tire was flat from the ice puncturing it. Changed the tire and finally got on the road. Got back to town to watch the last 5 minutes of the superbowl. Never been to Milacs since. :lol:


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Ummm!!!!! I'm to embarrased to tell what happend to me


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I am 16 years old so driving just started last year for me and my pickup has already been through hell. I got a 94' ford ranger from my stepdad when i got my license. Well one night this past summer me and a friend had nothing to do so we went for a drive on a rural gravel road. BAD IDEA! It was raining cats and dogs that night. I was going about 40 mph and a skunk ran across the road infront of me and instead of taking the smart way and just hitting the ugly thing i tryed to swerve and pouring rain, 1 wet road, and a new driver don't go good together. I ended up hitting the ditch which was full of water and we had to wait in the truck as it filled up with water until our dad's came with a friends wrecker. It was so wet on that road that while pulling the truck out, we got the wrecker stuck too. Well we finally got the truck out after about 1/2 hour in the water. When we left to get the wreck the water was up to the bumpers and when we got back less than 20 minutes later the water was almost up to the dash. :eyeroll: Well we got the truck out and with some minor work and changing every fluid in the vehicle it was fixed. plus taking a few gallons of water out of the carpet and seats and applying some deodorizer. Now it works like a charm :lol: 
You wouldn't even know it happened if you saw the truck
Just lucky no one got hurt!!! i'll never 4get that one!

:withstupid:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Where do I start?

1976 - Used a loaned pickup that required us to hand pump the tire every three hours to keep going to do our scouting.

1979 - Dropped the front wheel of our van into an old cistern (sp?) hole out in the middle of a four square mile field where there once was a farm home. Unoccupied tractor a half mile away had the key in it. Lucky us.

1984 - Got the VW bus stuck trying to get our deeks out of the field after the weather warmed up in the morning and the field got soft. One hour of pushing (by me) got the bus out -- without the decoys. They still had to be lugged out on a tarp. Never thought I would still be hunting geese in 2004 after that episode. I thought that I was near death.

1986 - Left the lights on in a new Suburban while putting out decoys. It wouldn't start when it was time to leave the field. But, it recharged itself in some mysterious way and we got out of the field in time.

1996 - Burned out the hub of our trailer axle. Two hours in Hillsboro in front of the Napa store in a hard rain got the axle repaired.

2000 - The grand daddy of them all. Explorer and trailer stuck to the floor in a spring goose hunting field near Jamestown. We drove into a hidden spring outlet in the side of a hill at 6:30 at night. Two other vehicles owned by the farmer got stuck trying to get us out. Finally, a huge front end loader was employed to get us out. Drove to Jamestown at 10 that night and got drunk. Didn't hunt the next morning.

Feel better now, dblkluck???


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

WOW!! I sure do Perry!!!


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Happened two years ago, everything was frozen where we hunt so we migrated south about 30 miles to some bigger water. Got there and set up along shore and had a great morning shoot on mallards. When we left for the morning, a blue plate with a boat was trying to launch along a flooded road. Avalanche slid off the road and was good and stuck.
Went on scouting for the afternoon and went back to the morning hunt area and they were still there stuck. Nobody to be seen. 
Evrything froze up harder that night. We went back again to the lake and the truck was still stuck. Hunted the morning and around 10 am the guys motored in from the middle of the lake. We didn't here them shoot all morning even though we filled up. 
Durng the night and the morning the ice built up and froze in the trailor. The guy used his war eagle boat to bread up the ice to get close to the trailor. They were shocked to see their avalanche and trailor iced in. Feeling some degree of pity, (they spent the night in the boat), we offered to try to pull them out. With some effort. We yanked them out. 
Guy gave me 300 bucks and and directions to his best honey hole. Seems we were the only guys they saw during the whole debacle. Lucky


----------



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

My story is of some other hunters.

My family was setting up for an auction about 8 years ago and we noticed a vehicle about 3/4 of a mile away in the field. That afternoon, all of a sudden two guys come walking into our place all bloody asking if they can borrow a crow bar or something like that.

It turned out that they crashed into a 3 foot gulch with their week old truck driving 50 miles an hour down the field chasing a coyote. The frame was bent, the front tires were facing out AND there were bloody cracks in the windshield where they hit their heads. I think they also killed their dog as it came through the back window.

I guess the insurance company made them fix their vehicle and did not let them junk it and get a new one. It is idiots like that that help keep car insurance high!


----------



## StillKillsTheOldWay (Nov 14, 2004)

This one is a doozy dblkluk;

Mine was a wonderful "Learning Experience". In the Spring of '03 I was attending my first semester Texas Tech. There is a place a couple buddies and I hunt on that you can still access even after a decent rain, of which we had had earlier that week. It was a Saturday morning, about 35 degrees and a nice breeze but cloudy. Now I am in my dorm room with not a whole lot to do. I do not really watch TV because seasons over so there's no real reason to care about the weather. So my buddy calls me and says he's stuck pretty good about 20 min North of Lubbock. It was getting colder as the day progressed and I was low on gas and money, but I figured I would greatly appreciate the help if I was in his shoes. So I said sure what the hell, and proceeded to invite my roomate. I wrap up a little, not expecting to be out there too long, but my roomate had knee surgery 2 weeks ago and is in shorts.

I am in my 1983 Jeep Wagoneer with 35's, lockers and a winch. Anyways, we get out to the field at around noon. *Here is the important part of the learning...... I grew up in San Antonio, Texas where I Off-Roaded extinsively and no matter how much mud there is, there is rock no more than 2 feet under and foliage is always good traction.* So we are creeping along through the mud at a decent pace but I have to get out in the field to get near my buddy. By this time it is snowing pretty good and getting bitterly cold. I see grass and weeds and assume good traction. I LEARNED quickly that the thicker grass meant more abundant water and DEEP mud.

Plan A, Forunately I planned ahead and stayed relatively close to the only tree for a mile. So I hop out and unlock the winch cable and start walking. The winch stops about 3 FEET from the tree, but I remebered my chain in the back of the Jeep. On the walk back to the Jeep I also remembered that said chain was in my other buddies truck after we used it last week.

Plan B, find whatever we can and put it under the tires. No dice, it was spitting out anything we put under 'em. Used shovel to dig, wich only got me deeper.

Plan C, it is 3:30 p.m. and getting windy and cold. We call up another buddy who has a F-250 on 39.5's. He gets stuck.

Plan D, we call up another buddy with and F-350 dually on 37's! Only problem is, he sinks faster than anybody. At this time, we assume we are royally screwed.

Plan E, there is a house about 1 mile west who we think has a tractor. The assumption was correct, but the fact he didn't speak a lick of English made this an iffy plan. We coax him in to helping us out. He's got a 4wd 3 -ton front loader. He gets stuck and has to dig his way out. So he says Adios!

Plan F, It is now around 7:00 p.m. almost dark, and 30 mph sustained winds are pushin' it to -10 degrees. I am soaking wet due to the snow and ice along with all my other pitiful looking party. And my friend in the shorts is sitting in my Jeep wishing he could turn it on for longer than 10 minutes an hour to stay warm. I had to conserve gas, and he was considering peeing on himself to get warmer. No kidding... uke: So we all try to get one of us back on the dirt road but to no avail.

Plan G, there is a Co-op about 2.5 miles from where we were at. So we decide to start walking. We get there and start talking to a couple people we know there and there don't want to risk it since it ate up "Pedro's" front-end loader. We walk outside to have a smoke and just about that time a MASSIVE 4wd John Deere dozer shows up. We surrounded him before he could even climb down and I had this compelling desire to start making sweet love to this beautiful bulldozer. We stated out predicament to this 65 year old man who simply went by the name of "Lucky". He was older, wiser looking and missing more than a couple front teeth. Things were looking up. So we ride in the bucket over there and finally get everyone unstuck and back on pavement by about midnight. By this time several of us are exerting beginning signs of Hypothermia, and I am scared to death to look in my pants when I get home cause I am almost positive my "Turtle" is not coming back out of his shell, EVER.

I proceeded to ask my buddy what made him go into the field in his Nissan Xterra on 31's and he replied, "Looked like fun?" I could only laugh seeing as how everything else was frozen. Only damage was the plastic Nissand decided to put around the tow hooks on the front end of the Xterra. So after getting a Nissan Xterra, a Jeep Wagoneer, a Ford F-250, a F-350 dually, a 4wd 3-ton front-end loader and 6 failing plans, I was wiser and for some reason, much colder. I learned that in West Texas, if you can't winch them from solid ground, don't go in after them. Cost = $25 bucks for more gas, and a lot of frozen pride!
:withstupid:


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

This is an experience that happened just a couple of weeks ago while doing some late season goose hunting.

After a morning hunt we decide to packup the trailers and head home. I'm about 25 miles down the road when my cell phone rings and it is Booster on the other line "Aaron you have got to come pickup my decoys." Why I asked. "Because my tire fell off of my trailer on highway 83 outside of Washburn." So needles to say I arrive a half hour later to see this site on the edge of the highway.








After about another half hour of loading decoys into my trailer and pulling this trailer off the road we are back on the road minus one trailer. 
Lucky it was just the trailer that got damaged!!

Looks like I inherited 4 more dozen foots and a couple blinds right Booster


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

What caused the wheel to go?Did booster burn up the bearings?


----------

